# Newbie saying hello w/ ??



## tee&vee (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello,

I am a newbie to the forum and am just getting back into the hobby. I have an old box from several years ago and am looking for some advice too. My family is Brazilian and I noticed, from lyngsat anyway that there is nothing in Portuguese anymore on any of my old birds like 110 & 119. The only thing that I see is shopping and religious programming, mostly. 

Maybe I am not looking correctly but is the public non-subscription Globo channels on Hot Bird 61? It looks to be the case to me. I am having a difficult time seeing that satellite with any sort of quality signal. Of course I am using an older DirecTV dish with a stock lnbf from the later 90s to the early 2000s. Is this too small of a dish and would I need a larger dish?
Thanks and any help would be wonderful.
Tom


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You won't find anything much on 110 or 119, or using a DirecTV dish. That's all DBS pay tv stuff. A true FTA receiver and a dish of about 0.85 meter diameter or larger should get you some of the FTA channels on Ku band.
For most Brazilian channels, though, you'll need a much larger, C-band dish...probably 10-12 feet.
Here's a list:

http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/Brazil.html

The ones you want, if C-Band, will be in pink, and will say something like "Hemi" (hemispherical coverage beam) or "Americas" (not just "South America", though).
Most Ku band feeds from there will be beamed to only South America.


----------



## sattvmax (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks right most international channels require c-band and quite an upgrade in dish size from the Direct Tv dish. sattvmax.com


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You might be interested in RTPi (Radio-Television Portugal International) on Galaxy-19, 12060-H, in the RRSat biuquet. It is a FTA channel, in Portuguese.


----------

